# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Смета 8

## тоа

*
Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Смета"
Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Смета БАЗОВАЯ"
*

----------


## alex.gersen

*тоа*, Нашёл Ссету ?
если не жаль, поделись плиз :)

----------


## Darina

http://rapidshare.com/files/110959622/1Cv8_sm.cf

----------


## Huz

Спасибо!

----------


## Mech-com

Сметно-нормативные базы для 1с Смета Укого есть Плиз ;)

----------


## dezd

Поделитесь последней сметой плиззз, или обновлениями.

----------


## nikola222

Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с Смета

----------


## pvn_54

Огромная просьба - Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с Смета -  КАРАУЛ КАК НАДО!!!!!!!!

----------


## mad_maksim

Актуально! Можно в личку или сюда

----------


## тугадум

блин, замучался искать 1С смету или 1с строительство, все позакрыто.
ищу с открытыми кодами.
помогите , где найтиИ плиз.

----------


## lexin84

Может кто подскажет где можно скачать нормативные базы для 1С Смета.

----------


## lok78

Поделитесь конфигурацией 1С Смета + нормативные базы

----------


## min

> http://rapidshare.com/files/110959622/1Cv8_sm.cf


А уууу. Людииии. Восстановите , плз, тему. Нуно срочно 1С:Смета 8, желательно со всеми базами. Можно в личку.
СПАСИБОо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Смета", релиз 2.3.1.8 от 06.02.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Смета БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.3.1.8 от 27.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## vig1315

Отученная 1с смета с новыми снб - очень нужно. Или может кто подскажет как ее от жадности вылечить.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Смета", релиз 2.3.1.9 от 13.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## stylevrn

Базы в сборке?

----------


## Ukei

> Базы в сборке?


 - В сборке - шаблоны *создания* баз - демо и чистая.

----------

frodoirbit (03.08.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Смета", релиз 2.3.1.10 от 22.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

960bg (28.10.2014), efim chepel (09.05.2018), maroon (22.03.2015), uli262007 (24.10.2018)

----------


## 960bg

Есть ли литературка по данной конфе?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Смета", релиз 2.3.2.1 от 15.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ign (14.02.2017), margo2011 (25.02.2019), minmax (23.09.2017), Santos111 (28.08.2020), vagreen (14.02.2017)

----------


## 0442286

Поделитесь пожалуйста еще раз конфигурацией 1С Смета + нормативные базы

----------


## programmist1c8

Всем добрый вечер! Где можно скачать диск с нормативной базой? Всё обшарил, нигде нет. Для версии 2.3. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## margo2011

А версии 3 ни у кого нет?

----------


## Елена С.А.

Здравствуйте, выложите, пожалуйста, 3-ю редакцию 1С Смета, если у кого есть. Заранее спасибо! :)

----------


## Andy_NTG

Поддерживаю вопросы. Есть у кого-то 3-я версия?

----------


## threetone

Друзья, получилось у кого-либо найти?

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Ребятушки поделитесь 1С:Смета 3 или хоть ответьте каковы шансы, что она тут появится?

----------


## sergant500

> Ребятушки поделитесь 1С:Смета 3 или хоть ответьте каковы шансы, что она тут появится?


1С Смета 3.0.6.3 Setup

http://www.unibytes.com/Qhix0q3uT3wLqw-Us4P3UgBB

Не благодари, не моя ссыль

----------

Amelie (26.04.2021), spam2009 (14.09.2020), valanord (09.03.2021), ZahvatkiN (25.08.2020)

----------


## phtimofeeff

Народ, а есть у кого более свежая (3.0.6.3+) версия?

----------


## Eclap

Приветствую, а нормативной базы 2020г. ни у кого нет?

----------


## Alessandra

народ, спасите-помогите
1с вижу третий раз в жизни, сметчики просят обновить сметно-норматиную базу
базу скачала, 1с смета есть
что дальше то делать? в гугле вообще ничего не нашла, кроме установки баз за деньги
спасибо

----------


## Alessandra

народ, спасите-помогите
1с вижу третий раз в жизни, сметчики просят обновить сметно-норматиную базу
базу скачала, 1с смета есть
что дальше то делать? в гугле вообще ничего не нашла, кроме установки баз за деньги
спасибо

----------


## vis04

Добрый вечер, а есть у кого эмуль для 1С:Смета 3?

----------


## vis04

Добрый вечер, а есть у кого "модуль сметных нормативов к Смета 3» — это внешняя компонента по работе с нормативами?

----------


## vis04

Для 1С:Смета 3 подходит "!_Эмулятор_для_ERP-УСО.zip", может конечно не функции работают.

----------


## sladkibobole

> Для 1С:Смета 3 подходит "!_Эмулятор_для_ERP-УСО.zip", может конечно не функции работают.


Работает, но без нормативных баз это всё пустое.
Вот эмуль может кому нужно:

http://www.unibytes.com/qPDr6ZROrwML...3UgBB?referer=

----------

Megabyte1977 (13.01.2021)

----------


## XiTReЦ

Добрый вечер. А по проблемам с работой 1с Смета есть кто из знающих?

----------


## Victoria W

> 1С Смета 3.0.6.3 Setup
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/Qhix0q3uT3wLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> Не благодари, не моя ссыль


Добрый день! Файл по ссылке удален, можете продублировать, пжл, рабочую ссылку)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Файл по ссылке удален, можете продублировать, пжл, рабочую ссылку)


*1С_Смета_3.0.6.3_setup.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (29.10.2021), alexgrin3 (22.09.2022), bratyxa (11.11.2021), mr_kotuk (28.10.2021), Netally (02.11.2021), Valbeshnik (29.10.2021), Victoria W (30.10.2021)

----------


## Victoria W

Благодарю)

----------


## Victoria W

При попытке использования некоторых функций выдает сообщение "Сметная компонента не подключена". Не подскажите что эта компонента из себя представляет и как она устанавливается? Она есть в архиве со сметой или отдельно ее надо искать?

----------


## maksdemon1987

никак не могу найти смету 3 отученую

----------

